# FS: Male malawi Haps/peacocks



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I am thinning out my stock, I have to many males in my tank. I have the following for sale. PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ASKING IF I HAVE PICTURES OF THE FISH OR HOW BIG THEY ARE. Read the ad

1X Halomaylandia zebra 4" $10


1x Male Red empress ranging from 6" $15


Quantity discounts, but prices on single fish purchases are firm, so please don't hagel or waste my time.

Brittany


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PMed you for the Borleyi.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

PM replied to, Borleyi pendng


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Brittany.. 

Daily bump for quality fish. You can't find a nicer person to deal with.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great looking fish..great prices...good luck on the sale!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

pm sent your way


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there, I am interested in the afra Hara, do you still have it?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

great to deal with and good deals


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Yes he s still here Fabien, I might be interested in trading some polits for him. lemme know if your interested


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump it up please


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I apologize to those who inquired about the ahlis, turns out sakurachan was right in bringing up that they are fryerie not ahlis. I will change the name on the original post as soon as i can figure out how to do it on my itouch


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Is the hara still available???


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Hara is around until Ive been given a set date for pick up, I will pm you


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

time to bump it up


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump it up please still have some to sell


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hey man ill biy the red empress. pls call or txt me at 778 628 7779. im down to meet up today or tomorrow. just gimme a shout anytime sir. thanks man


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump it up please


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump it up please


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

somebody has to want some nice looking male haps, make me an offer. I need them gone to lower bioload for when I go away


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

2 more to go, need them gone pretty please, as I am going away and the tank is crowded


----------

